# Propane Gas Mystery



## BAZERD (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi, i think we took over the contract with Butagaz when buying our house about 15 years ago. I’ve no idea what it contained! We find the costs are high and ever increasing. I suspect we are paying over the odds, the last top us was about €2500 per tonne and the tariff is “comfort” there have been no maintenance issues and the above ground tank - cistern has never been painted. I‘ve asked Butagaz for details of our contract etc but not yet had a reply.
I’m in contact with Primagaz and their price per tonne for 3 years is about half that of Butagaz although they would need to replace the Butagaz tank with one of theirs. I wonder if anyone has had a similar experience with such suppliers as I don’t want to get out of the frying pan into the fire!


----------



## LFBEUSTON (Nov 17, 2018)

I use BUTAGAZ and the citurn is mine. It seems odd that you don't know for sure if you took over the contract 15 years ago, why the delay? I would have thought you would need to make a new contract with the supplier, but that was 15 years ago!! One other point with regard the costs is that the citurn, unlike mine which I own; you are paying rent for!!


----------



## BAZERD (Jan 17, 2017)

LFBEUSTON said:


> I use BUTAGAZ and the citurn is mine. It seems odd that you don't know for sure if you took over the contract 15 years ago, why the delay? I would have thought you would need to make a new contract with the supplier, but that was 15 years ago!! One other point with regard the costs is that the citurn, unlike mine which I own; you are paying rent for!!


Thanks, the house was our holiday home so the cost and arrangements were not as important. Now that it is our primary residence and we are French residents I am trying to see if we are getting an OK deal. Can I ask what you pay per tonne please?


----------



## Lalla (May 12, 2021)

When I moved into my current house in the UK, gas company turned up asking me to pay for a tank of calor gas which the previous owner hadn't paid for, and had supposedly told them I would pay it. I said nope, you can take it away, which they did. No arrangement had been made with me. Unless you signed a contract, which you should have checked and read before signing, do they have any obligation on you? Perhaps you can just say, give me a refund for any gas I paid for in advance and take the tank away. Or use it till empty and don't get a refill.


----------



## LFBEUSTON (Nov 17, 2018)

BAZERD said:


> Thanks, the house was our holiday home so the cost and arrangements were not as important. Now that it is our primary residence and we are French residents I am trying to see if we are getting an OK deal. Can I ask what you pay per tonne please?


PROPANE GAZ EN CITERNE
Commande du 06.02.2022
Bon de livraison N° 4322611823 du 15.03.2022
Quantité livrée : Q = 1351 litres
Température du produit : 12 °C
Masse volumique du produit : M = 0,520 Kg/litre à 12 °C
PRIX BAREME PRIX NET 
QxM en tonne. Prix unitaire
0,703 2103,33 


0

Total paid for 1351 Ltrs €1774.37


----------



## LFBEUSTON (Nov 17, 2018)

Lalla said:


> When I moved into my current house in the UK, gas company turned up asking me to pay for a tank of calor gas which the previous owner hadn't paid for, and had supposedly told them I would pay it. I said nope, you can take it away, which they did. No arrangement had been made with me. Unless you signed a contract, which you should have checked and read before signing, do they have any obligation on you? Perhaps you can just say, give me a refund for any gas I paid for in advance and take the tank away. Or use it till empty and don't get a refill.


All very well but this gentleman has been using it for 15 years!!!!


----------



## Lalla (May 12, 2021)

LFBEUSTON said:


> All very well but this gentleman has been using it for 15 years!!!!


If there's nothing in writing to refer to, is there even a contract? There was no such thing in my case, so I wonder if this would be the same.


----------



## BackinFrance (Nov 26, 2020)

Can't imagine a contract that lasts for 15 years.


----------



## BAZERD (Jan 17, 2017)

I agree, still a mystery why Butagaz have not provided any information and how hard it is to get price comparisons.


----------



## eairicbloodaxe (May 4, 2016)

BAZERD said:


> I agree, still a mystery why Butagaz have not provided any information and how hard it is to get price comparisons.


I suspect they know you will find a significantly cheaper option!

Kind regards


Ian


----------

